# Some generalized 1911 questions.



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

This may spark some debate, however, I am not about starting a heated discussion.

I am on the market for a quality custom gun. I fired a Kimber Ultra Carry II Crimson Trace and really thought it was a sweet shooter. So much so that I have kinda put one on my list of guns to own.

Looking and reading about this platform I have really found some, no, a lot of negative comments about Kimber. I like the 3" barrel option and am not sure a 3" barrel is offered by anyone else.

Other thing I don't quite understand is the chambering. Why buy a 1911 platform chambered in anything other than 45 cal? Doesn't that kinda defeat the purpose?

So any input as to your thoughts of the best 1911 out there is appreciated.

Crimson Trace is not one of those "must have" items to me. My feelings towards CT is that if you come rely on the red/green dot and for some reason it malfunctions in a real self defense situation, what happens? I am thinking that if you rely on the dot and doesn't appear, you are going to hesitate and that could be fatal.

So I am more concerned about quality, reliabilty, and best value for the buck.

Thanks.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Why buy a 1911 platform chambered in anything other than 45 cal? Doesn't that kinda defeat the purpose?


The purpose is to give the shooter the opportunity to his the target with the bullets, so any caliber that can achieve that purpose is going to appeal to somebody. If someone were to shoot several hundred (or thousand) rounds a week, a .45 might become cost prohibitive. A 9mm or .40 would be a lot more affordable to shoot. Some of the smaller calibers will also have less recoil and be more comfortable for recreational shooting.

As for Kimber, they're nice guns, but they seem (in my opinion) to be a bit expensive for what you're getting...but I'm a cheapskate so I might be a bit biased.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

First off, you said you are in the market for a quality custom gun.... Kimber is not that. They are a production 1911, period. Maybe you should say, rather, what your price range is. If you're used to handguns in the $500-$700 range, and now that you're looking at 1911's in the $1000-$1300, don't be mistaken that they are custom. 

The way that I view caliber is that I like .45! I like it alot!! Also I like .40, and to me, one of the benefits of a 9mm is that they usually come packed with them, very high capacity mags available. But, when you're talking a 1911 platform, and you're limited to single stack, then it better be throwing nearly half-inch bullet trains!:mrgreen: All joking aside, why sacrafice that kinda stopping power in each round, just so that you can have one more?!

So, again, what is your price range. For as you go up in quality, you go up in price... all the way to the top!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I will only address the laser sight issue, for now. You will get plenty more good advice on caliber, etc.

The very best thing about the CT laser sight is that it gives you an enhanced ability to dry-fire practice and improve your trigger control, a very important thing, especially with a compact pistol.

Once you have the laser properly sighted, you won't even need any more live-fire practice with it, except to verify your zero, occasionally. Spend all of your practice time with iron sights, and assume that the laser will fail you when you need it most.

If you ever have to to draw the gun in self-defense, your default is to use the iron sights...but, if the red dot is there, you merely look over the sights, instead of through them, and if you don't happen to have your glasses, or they have been knocked off, you can still shoot accurately. Or, if you don't wear glasses, they may still give you a small edge, by enabling you to fire accurately from an odd position, or from a position of cover.

I don't recommend that anyone trust their life to any device that uses a battery, but it doesn't hurt to add enhancements to your self-defense gear that don't harm anything, and may just give you the edge you need, if they really do work when you need them.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I can only comment based on my experience with the 3" derivatives. Most recently I had a Colt New Agent that fired flawlessly but threw brass in my face. Hard. Kimber UC CDP very accurate and easy to hit with but had some reliability issues with it. Granted at the time I did not know about using better mag's from Wilson, Wolf spring upgrades, etc. so I sold it. Had a very nice Springfield compact 3.5" barrel that reviewed very well but mine I could never get to stop the ejection and feeding problems regardless of mags. Bottom line on the shorties is that some folks get them to run very consistently and others like myself have had mixed results.

You know what the old 1911 salts are going to tell you, "going under 4" is a risk and if reliability is of optimum importance stick with the commander and full length options that the 1911 and .45ACP was designed for". My personal experience tends to prove that statement correct but many have had flawless performance out of their Kimber, SA and Colt shorties. The rub is you just don't know and spending that kind of money on a weapon that may or may not function properly is a very personal decision. I'm a gambler at the Texas Hold Em table but not so much when it comes to firearms so I gave up on the shorties. If I was going to plunk $750+ down on the counter again for another one I'd think hard about a Colt Defender. Based on a fair amount of research and reading I have done regarding 3" 1911's the Defenders seem to have the most favorable track record. Not flawless but favorable. If I was going to plunk $400-ish down on the counter I'd think hard about the RIA 3.5" compact.

Regarding caliber I'm with the 9 (or larger) is fine crowd regardless of platform. 9, 40 and 45 will all work if I do my part. If it won't then I need my 12 GA or my 300 Win Mag.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Regarding caliber I'm with the 9 (or larger) is fine crowd regardless of platform. 9, 40 and 45 will all work if I do my part. If it won't then I need my 12 GA or my 300 Win Mag.


I'll buy that.....:smt033


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

plentyofpaws said:


> This may spark some debate, however, I am not about starting a heated discussion.
> 
> *Oh, come on, admit it -- yes you are.....*:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


You're welcome!


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Thanks*



PhilR. said:


> You're welcome!


I consider that good input!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There are lots of makers offering 3" guns. Not listed yet were Smith & Wesson, Rock Island, Wilson offers a 3.6", and of course there's always Fusion, they'll build you what ever you want, but then I've said that before haven't I...

Regarding Kimbers, I agree with the above posts, they aren't _that great_ for the money, and before anyone starts getting snotty, my wife and I have had *FOUR* Kimbers, three of them being "Custom Shop" guns and only one didn't need some type of work...

Regarding sizes, etc. this is what I have to say:



> Sizes:
> Government Model: This now a days generally refers to any 5" 1911 in standard configuration, it has the full 5" barrel with bushing, (although some models do exist with the 5" bushingless bull barrel) and full frame which will hold with modern magazines 8 rounds of ammunition.
> 
> Commander model: The original Commander model has a 4.25" bbl with bushing and full frame, several makers do not use the bushing barrel, but instead have a 4" bull barrel instead with a full frame, for Kimber this is the Pro model, and Springfield refers to it as the Champion.
> ...


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Not to put a damper on anyone's day, but it seems like everyone new to this forum comes in and asks the same question- "which gun is right for me?" All of this information stated above can propably be found on the first 2 or 3 pages of the general 1911 section. Lots of reading will pay dividends in your research.

But anyway, if you wanna carry a 1911, and wanna pull that sucker out with confidence.... go with a commander size. ..and most bang for the buck in the $1000 range.... Dan Wesson Bobtail. That's my opinion.


----------

